# Healing with Chi Power



## Martial Arts Fans (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody have explanation healing with chi power? let me know

Thank you Bro,
Oss


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no explanation for it but I do believe it can be done.
I do not believe all that claim to be able to do it are fu=or real as I think there are many charlatans out there


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 11, 2008)

Martial Arts Fans said:


> Anybody have explanation healing with chi power?



The Placebo Effect.


----------



## Keith Kirkendall (Nov 19, 2008)

Healing with our Qi is something that I have heard takes time to develop. Bioelectric energy is another, maybe more understandable term for Qi. I know that the mind needs to be relaxed and not concentrating on sending the Qi into the person...thinking too hard will block the Qi flow so no help is administered. As the Nike ad proclaims to just do it...that is pretty must the simplicity of it...don't try to make an effort to do it, again, this will block the flow of Qi. It should naturally happen. Remember that the electromagnetic earth energy is at play with the bioelectric energy of our bodies. Practicing taijiquan or some qigong forms properly will help to balance our own Qi. Pericardium#8 point in the palm of the hand is the energy gate point which the Qi flows from. I do not believe we can actually heal each other...what I think is actually happening is the person receiving the Qi treatment is allowing his/her natural healing processes that are already present in them to be enhanced to function better.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

I suggest you learn Falun Gong, some of the chigong is actually fake or evil practices.  


www.falundafa.org


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2008)

Dao said:


> I suggest you learn Falun Gong


 
I suggest you don't



Dao said:


> some of the chigong is actually fake or evil practices.


 
There are a lot of fake qigong teachers but I wouldn't call any style of qigong evil.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 21, 2008)

If I recall in one of Li Hongzhi books he speaks about calling him and he will come to you and heal you.

Here is an example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhX4a_6ApV8&feature=related

It looks like he is going down on the Yin channels
The Greater Yin which is Spleen channel=Travels up
Lesser Yin which is Kidney channel=Travels up
Absolute Yin which is Liver channel=Travels up

Lesser Yang which is Gallbladder channel=travels down
Greater Yang which is Urinary bladder channel=travels down
Yang brightness which is the Stomach channel=travels down

But in the video we see him going up on the channels that go down
and down on the channels going up. So he going opposite of the meridians channels.

Then he does it for the Yang side of arms
Greater yang which is Small intestine=up
Yang brightness which is Large intestine=up
Lesser yang which is Triple heater=up
Again down the up channels.

I personally teach the flow of Qi according to the meridians flowing and massaging going the direction of the flow not the opposite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEUMJcsoDls&feature=related

I have seen better demonstrations and this seems like a half attempt.

I have seen it gathering thru the arm in the air traveling correctly thru the meridian flow thru chest and out Laogong point(P-8).

Also my explaining has no new age white light nonsense but uses the theory of Chinese medicine and Qigong theory.

Now I have never met nor have heard of Evil Qigong practices. I have heard of bad teachers and false claims but nothing that would present itself as an evil Qigong practice.



> I suggest you learn Falun Gong, some of the chigong is actually fake or evil practices.


 
I have nothing against Falun Gong not for me I find it to be some newage mixture thing. 
But clearly we can see who knows what.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 23, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I suggest you don't.



Is there something particularly bad about Falun Gong?  I ask because I don't know anything about it, other than that the Chinese government isn't too keen on some of the practicioners.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2008)

Post #11

Basically for the most part they are a cult that has used political refuge to their advantage.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 23, 2008)

> The founder combined some Buddhism and Taoism and made this little doll he told his followers it was God.


 
AHHHHHHH!!!

Anytime a man uses a doll it's scary!!:rofl:

http://www.parrygamepreserve.com/images/giJoe/kungFuGrip/kungFuGripGIJoeAdventurer2_S.jpg

My doll is better it has Kungfu grip!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Anytime a man uses a doll it's scary!!:rofl:
> 
> ...


 
:lol:

Yes...but your doll is not a GOD!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2008)

One last off post thing and I will stop, but I do honestly feel that people should be warned of things such as this.

One additional thing I recently discovered about Fulan Gong. Their Qigong classes they have. If you sign up they put you on the roster as a member of Fulan Gong. They also hold art shows and other events and invite people such as Chinese artists or Doctors or others of Chinese descent to come and if they except they again put them on the roster as a member of Fulan Gong. This is all without the person they invited or joined Knowledge. 

Now the PRC who originally took Fulan Gong very lightly now takes them rather seriously and they do tend to attempt to keep track of its members. They do not tend to hunt them down but if they find out that someone is listed as a member, even though that person may be unaware they are listed as a member, the PRC may not grant that person a visa. So if you think you might want to go to China one day, please be careful

So I strongly recommend NOT going to any Fulan Gong functions. And now if Fulan Gong reads this it is likely it will show up in their paper as a plot by the PRC to suppress them by using the internet and the name Xue Sheng will show up as a member of the PRC special lpolice sent to propagate some evil PRC plot to destroy them. That or it wil say they found him and showed him the error of his ways and he has now renounced the Communist party. 

In reality the PRC really does not care if they are in the US, actually it is highly likely they prefer it that way. They just no longer want to deal with them in China.


----------

